# 3bears 'foodfinder' concept Hunting & Fishing Slingshot



## 3bears (Aug 1, 2011)

well gents here we go.

a good year or so back now I caught Dave Canterbury's Slingbow youtube series. I could appreciate it for what it was- a great idea I the USA, but impractical and super duper illegal over here..

with the lack of anything bigger than rabbits or fowl game wise in the UK, the monster broadheads are overkill as well as bow hunting being illegal since '89

so after a bit of thinking, and a bit of reading up it became apparent that for small game, trusty 12mm lead is nearly twice punch as a full power UK legal Air Rifle, an with a bit of practice with nearly the same range. Perfect, a catty being small, light and concealable not attracting undue attention...

now add this to one of my other favourite bits of kit, the hand line. I made one over the summer ad have had no end of fun with it- it's a US Army issue matchcase with tackle inside, a lanyard to stop the fish taking it (I nearly lost it the 1st time I had it out to a small Plaice in New Quay West Wales lol ) and some line wound around it to make the reel



















so what would happen if we mashed these two concepts together? the prefect small game and fishing tool? small, quiet, easy to use and no fuss!

excuse the MS Paint skills gents....










now it might look a little odd here, but this is just a concept design I haven't really though about exact dimensions ect

the 'Red' section is the spot drilled out to contain the fishing tackle, I was thinking something along the lines of one of these http://www.dealextreme.com/p/aluminum-alloy-kettle-shaped-keychain-color-assorted-33430 would be easy to do, just drill it out and epoxy it in.

there are a couple of slightly raised and chamfered edges to help contain and wind the line (green liny bit)

the fork tips on the carry are set for OTT flats or Chinese tubes, but with a bit more thinking reasoned that you could fit Taper tubes TTF like too









After a bit of very dodgy photoshopping (using my mobile believe it or not!) I've used the concept a bit more to incorporate John' Webb's PR3 fork










might make a bit more sense now?

stability wise I'm not sure how it would be but I'm thinking a long handle, slot mounted a bit like a stick tang on a blade into a thick bit of dowel and epoxied in- bore out a section for the tackle case n hey presto! so all in all, it would be made of 3 'parts' the fork, the dowel and the capsule, plus some epoxy....

sadly I lack the tools and space needed to take a bash at this project for now, but you never know 'one day' n all that....


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Combination devices are always interesting. I like the idea of using the hollow handle for something other than ammo storage. I can pick up slingshot ammo (stones) on the ground ... no need to carry a bunch of it rattling around in the handle. Fishing gear stored in the handle makes perfect sense. But I would be reluctant to wind the line around the outside of the handle ... for me, I am sure I would manage to get a loop or two coming off when using the slingshot, and then the whole mess would be tangled. And of course I am sure you would not have the hook hanging onto the handle as it is shown in that photo!!! I think something of the sort you suggested would be an excellent idea, especially for those who fancy larger slingshots.

For myself, I like small, pocketable slingshots ... light and thin, with medium powerful bands, and a decent pouch. I like your little handline just as it is. It is compact and functional, but contains a good variety of gear. For me, I would just carry a little slingshot and something like your handline. Yep, it is two things to carry, but both would be very small and more easily concealed. And if you lost one, you would still have the other. But that is just me, and do not let me throw a damper on your project. By all means, do try it ... it may turn out to be the bees knees for you.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

3bears said:


> well gents here we go.
> 
> a good year or so back now I caught Dave Canterbury's Slingbow youtube series. I could appreciate it for what it was- a great idea I the USA, but impractical and super duper illegal over here..
> 
> ...


****! that looks not only functional, but well made, great ideas put into 1 neat package, i love gadgets!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

That is really neat good thinking!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

The problem with combo devices is usually you end up with something that's not the best at any of the things it includes... for example the long handle with line where your ring finger and pinky lay takes away from some of the "nimbleness" and feel for some shooting... and because you have a slingshot attached to your fishing handline, you have to mess with the bands and stuff getting in your way.
Another, and maybe better thought might be to instead of making an all inclusive device, have it to where you have attachments instead... so you could have the handline attach to the front of the slingshot and the slingshot could then be used to cast the bait for example. Or you could have it so that it's modular... it all attachs together for travel, but you can detach parts for use.... anyway something to think about.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

I remember that the former member UK Fish he has this type combo design but never reach to the market


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I agree with what Bill and Charles have both said, I think having two seperate items would be more practical efficient. I have never been a fan of those all in one type knives they just seem tacky and gimmicky. Sorry.


----------



## Eyeball75 (Jul 9, 2012)

Cool! I love fishing and shooting, this really appeals. The only suggestion I would make is, maybe some sort of removable wrap around the handle, to protect the line from knicks and abrasion. Wouldn't want to lose a fish in a survival/Rambo/zombie apocalypse situation!


----------



## 3bears (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey Eyeball75! good to see another local on here, I was up your way for a couple of disastrous days fishing at Rhos on Sea last week....

this is just a concept really I've never gotten around to making one, I might one day but you never know, I'm sure if I do, there will be all kinds of 'tweaks' I'll do when building it, like a covering for the line with something like a bit of inner tube


----------



## Eyeball75 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm new to all this catapultery really. I've had a couple of Barnett Diablos over the years, found them fun, but a bit soulless! My Dad made me an awesome natural years ago, I was about 7!, but my Mum confiscated it. Then I saw Joerg on Youtube and decided I wanted one. I have just bought my first 2 catties from Matt (Highland Catapults) and they will be here tomorrow!







Since ordering them I have noticed a few people up here into them, I have watched Gamekeeper John's stuff on YT too. And now you! You seem to know what you are doing from the look of that beastie in your hand! Do you make them to sell or just for yourself?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I'm inclined to agree with Charles and Bill as well; but I do like what you're doing. How about making a handle with a screw on the bottom, so you can attach the line when you want, giving you the freedom to use the cattie and the fishing line without conflict. And/or you could have the fishing gear contained in a sealed handle; remove the cover, reveal the line or flip the whole thing and screw it back on to extend the length?


----------

